# New 211 - include Smart card?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

So I just bought a NEW 211 on e-bay (not from a dealer). I opened the box and everything was in sealed plastic and all appears new. I went to activate it (Dish authorized it) and at the end it said I needed a new smart card. I look and it didn't come with a smart card. Dish is sending one without charge. Do these boxes normally NOT have a smart card included when you buy them?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Initially, they came with a builtin smartcard. However, since it was built, Dish has adopted a new encryption scheme, so your 211 will now require a SmartCard.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

So it sounds like when the 211 ships it does NOT have a smart card and that is something standard that Dish sends when you activate the receiver correct? Interesting.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

finniganps said:


> So it sounds like when the 211 ships it does NOT have a smart card and that is something standard that Dish sends when you activate the receiver correct? Interesting.


No, that's not what scooter said.

The 211 is a discontinued model that's been out of production for over a 18 months (the 211k is the current model). When it was being made, Dish was using their 2nd Generation encryption system, and the receiver's built-in smartcard uses that version. About a year ago, Dish rolled out a 3rd-generation system that required folks with 2nd-gen cards to get a new 3rd-gen card. That's why you needed a new card.

Receivers made in the last year had a 3rd-gen card included, either built-in or a separate card, depending on the model.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok, thanks.... What is the difference between the models 211 or a 211k (is it just encryption)?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No encryption is different - it's SMART CARD function.

211 and 211k using different chips (CPU, etc).


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Ok, thanks.... What is the difference between the models 211 or a 211k (is it just encryption)?


The size and the color.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peano said:


> The size and the color.


Umm, that's less then nothing.  As I said - different components inside.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I _believe_ another difference is that the 211 has OTA on it, and on the 211k, you need to buy a OTA adapter. The 211k is smaller as well.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Nope. 211k comes standard with OTA tuner.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

peano said:


> Nope. 211k comes standard with OTA tuner.


That's why I put "I _believe_" in italics.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

So Dish sends me a smart card and asks for the old one back. I call and tell them it didn't have one with the new receiver I bought. They say they will waive the fee than come back on and ask where I bought it. Once I told them I bought it new on e-bay they say I have to pay $49 for the smart card....come on. So now when you buy a NEW receiver from someone other than Dish you have to make sure to ask if it has a smart card in the sealed never opened box....I learn something every day.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you sign up for Dish Home Protection Plan (DHP) the card is free, well unless you consider it costs $6 a month for DHP and it has a $25 cancellation fee.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> If you sign up for Dish Home Protection Plan (DHP) the card is free, well unless you consider it costs $6 a month for DHP and it has a $25 cancellation fee.


Yeah, I know....I just find it ironic that I bought this on e-bay to save a few bucks and since there's no smart card the savings is almost nothing...lesson, check it all out before buying becuase you may be better off buying through Dish.


----------

